# Cómo diferencio una resistencia de una bobina tipo resistencia ?



## josb86 (Ene 28, 2009)

como diferencio una resistencia de una bobina tipo resistencia (encapsulada como una resistencia), es verdad que todas las resistencias son marrones y las bobinas son azules y verdes.


----------



## nelsonm (Ene 29, 2009)

me adhiero a esta pregunta, yo tengo una bobina encapsulada como si fuera  un diodo pero sin la rayita dibujada en el componente.
A simple vista pense que era un diodo defectuoso pero luego en el plano vi que era una bobina.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 29, 2009)

A simple vista no creo que se noten diferencias, con excepcion tal vez del codigo de colores, por que una bobina deberia traer 3 numeros en el cuerpo que identifican la inductancia

La unica manera fiable es hacer pruebas electricas, medir con un multimetro la resistencia, y despues con un inductometro la inductancia


----------



## El nombre (Ene 29, 2009)

aparte de ser mas regorditas (redondeados los extremos, como los flotadores tambien llamados michelines) suele ocurrir que no coincide el posible código de colores con el valor que ofrece el óhmetro.


----------



## soschorni (Ene 29, 2009)

yo tengo una resistencia azul, y la verdad no se si usarla porque pienso que es una bobina, podria ser  o no ?


----------



## mcrven (Ene 29, 2009)

La respueta más acertada el de chico3001.

Ejemplo: si una resistencia indica 100 Ω y se somete al ohmetro, éste debe indicar 100 Ω aprox. Si se tratse de un inductor o bobina, con indicación de 100, no serían ohmios sino µH y entonces, el ohmetro no indicaría 100 Ω, sino una R muy pequeña, del orden de las milésimas de ohm. Entonces podríamos determinar que se trata de una bobina.

Los colores del cuerpo de los componentes no indican nada específico.

Saludos:


----------



## Esteban2010 (Jul 14, 2010)

entonses ¿ el codigo de colores para resistencia es valido tambien para inductancias, en este caso bobinas tipo resistencias?

saludos.


----------



## josb86 (Sep 7, 2010)

Esteban2010 dijo:


> entonses ¿ el codigo de colores para resistencia es valido tambien para inductancias, en este caso bobinas tipo resistencias?
> 
> saludos.




codigo colores resistencia






codigo colores inductores


----------



## bocagonza (Sep 7, 2010)

mas simple, una bobina no tiene resistencia


----------



## kapi2454 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hola Gente, ya que veo esto tengo una enorme duda.
Tengo la unidad de imagen de una impresora samsung color con el siguiente error.
Unidad de Imagen Agotada, lo unico que tiene el pedazo de plastico este (la unidad de imagen)  es esto!

[

Tamaño NaturalImageShack.us
Es un cacho de plastico de 3cm de largo por un cm de alto y un centimetro de ancho.
Que incluso se saca de la unidad de imagen

Asi que supuse que lo unico que mide la impresora para saber si la unidad de imagen esta agotada debe ser esto.

Lo de Arriba que parece resistencia, mide de unos 12 a 13 Mega ohm y digo ese rango por que varia, pense que era mi tester pero no, en otro hace lo mismo. No se por que varia 

La de abajo mida 98.8K (supongo esta bien(Sin variar))

En paralelo miden 98k. que es como vienen soldadas

Asi que mi conclusion es si lo de arriba fuera una bobina deberia de medir en corto pero no es asi, y si es una resistencia por el codigo de colores deberia de medir 56ohm y no los mide.
Pensé. "ta es una resistencia y esta abierta". Probe cambiarla por una resistencia de 56 ohm y la impresora me dice unidad de imagen no valida y seguido de eso me quema la resistencia, si me la quema literalmente quedo negra.
Puede alguien darme una mano? Gracias


----------



## mcrven (Nov 3, 2010)

Lo que se ve en la imagen, son 2 Rs en paralelo.
Una es de 68Ω, la otra de 100000 Ω.
Calculando el valor definitivo da 67.98 Ω.

Si mide 12 ~ 13 MΩ, evidentemente están abiertas las dos.

No sabría decir si reponer esas Rs serviría de algo. Será que haces la pruba y reportas los resultados.

Saludos:


----------



## kapi2454 (Nov 3, 2010)

La resistencia de arriba según los colores no es de 56ohm? (Verde,Azul,Negro,Oro) (en el caso de que fuera una resistencia).

Si las desueldo por separado la de arriba mide variando de 12 a 13 mega.
La de abajo Desoldada mide 98.8k que creo que esta bien.
Las Dos juntas y colocadas en paralelo como vienen de fabrica miden 98k

Probé cambiar la de arriba por una de 56ohm y al colocarla en la impresora me la quemo, la dejo negra.
Por eso pensé que no era un resistencia, por que la otra (la de fabrica) no quedo negra ni quemada ni nada raro.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 5, 2010)

kapi2454 dijo:


> La resistencia de arriba según los colores no es de 56ohm? (Verde,Azul,Negro,Oro) (en el caso de que fuera una resistencia).
> 
> Si las desueldo por separado la de arriba mide variando de 12 a 13 mega.
> La de abajo Desoldada mide 98.8k que creo que esta bien.
> ...



Razón tienes. La R de arriba es de 56Ω. Y SÍ es una resistencia de óxido metálico - antillama.

La R de 100KΩ es solo para que el circuito no quede totalmente abierto.

Esa R, según tu lectura, está abierta. Cámbiala y... Aver que sucede.

Saludos:


----------



## kapi2454 (Nov 5, 2010)

mcrven dijo:


> Razón tienes. La R de arriba es de 56Ω. Y SÍ es una resistencia de óxido metálico - antillama.
> 
> La R de 100KΩ es solo para que el circuito no quede totalmente abierto.
> 
> ...



Ya la cambie y la impresora me la quema  
(Ahora se por que es gris, por que la resistencia que le coloque no es gris y la prende fuego)


----------



## mcrven (Nov 5, 2010)

kapi2454 dijo:


> Ya la cambie y la impresora me la quema
> (Ahora se por que es gris, por que la resistencia que le coloque no es gris y la prende fuego)



Pues, trata de conseguir el diagrama del aparato o verifica desde donde la alimentan y qué alimentan a través de ella. En ese circuito debe haber algo en corto.

Por algo tomaron la previsión de colocarle una R de óxido metálico y es porque hay riesgo de incendio.

Saludos y suerte:


----------



## kapi2454 (Nov 5, 2010)

Impecable por los datos y la ayuda que me dieron, deje las resistencias que estaban de fabrica y la unidad salio funcionando como si nada y con el conteo de hojas a cero. no se si se rompió algo cuando coloque la otra resistencia o que sucedió pero la cosa es que con esa de 56ohm que marca de 12M a 13M funciona :S
La verdad es que no se que decirles, escribí esto como para contarles y por ahí ayudo a otro


----------



## phavlo (Dic 12, 2010)

ese cuadro de los colores sirven para medir ese tipo de bobinas ? ya que tengo un par de esas y no se sus valores.. saludos


----------



## unmonje (Dic 13, 2010)

mcrven dijo:


> Lo que se ve en la imagen, son 2 Rs en paralelo.
> Una es de 68Ω, la otra de 100000 Ω.
> Calculando el valor definitivo da 67.98 Ω.
> 
> ...




Si es una resistencia , la que tu dices 68 ohmios ,es de 56 ohmios.ò sea, 55,98 al 5%

En lo demas estoy de acuerdo.



kapi2454 dijo:


> Hola Gente, ya que veo esto tengo una enorme duda.
> Tengo la unidad de imagen de una impresora samsung color con el siguiente error.
> Unidad de Imagen Agotada, lo unico que tiene el pedazo de plastico este (la unidad de imagen)  es esto!
> 
> ...



Admiro tu empeño,pero creo que debo decirte algo....
No te conosco , ni conosco tu experiencia,pero estas tratando con algo de alta -tecno-,
no es una radio AM a galena.
Si estan averiados estos componentes,.....ALGO en el interior,...las ha roto.
Porque estoy tan seguro ?
Tengo 60 años y hago -tecno-,  desde mis 15 y CASI siempre,es asì.
Saludos..



bocagonza dijo:


> mas simple, una bobina no tiene resistencia




Lo que enucias electricamente.....no es cierto....En todo caso,podrias decir, para no confundir mas aùn,al que pregunta ,lo sigueinte :

-A menudo, las bobinas presentan una bajisima resistencia (impedancia) interna compara con la medida habitual de las resistencias de metal ò carbòn ,por ende, es de esperar ò mas probable,
que se trate de una (bobina  ò resitencia , segun el caso) 

A veces, es mejor no enseñar,que enseñar erradamente.....Un saludo cordial...






josb86 dijo:


> codigo colores resistencia
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Exelente aporte....Hechos, no palabras...!!!!  jajaja


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 13, 2010)

Por experiencia las bobinas si bien tiene el mismo codigo se identifican facilmente por la parte redondeada en los terminales (gorditas) que ya lo anotaron y por el colo verde claro, los condensadores que viene en el mismo encapsulado usan el color rosa o rosado, ahora los chinos nos inundan de resistencias azules (color usado frecuentemente antes para las resistencias de precision) estas resistencias son iguales a las de color crema como la de 100k en la foto de la impresora, conclusion.............. vale mas el sentido comun, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 19, 2010)

ahhh eso es facil los inductores son  verdes y  con el multimetro  marcan   baja resistencia,pero  si le  colocas el inductometro    ay si marcan algo ,eso si no estan abiertas,en el caso que esten abiertas marca infinito con el multimetro  y con el inductometro


----------



## pandacba (Dic 25, 2010)

Simple y práctico su majestad


----------



## Cacho (Dic 25, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ahhh eso es facil los inductores son  verdes...


Guarda, que hay agún fabricante chino hijo de su china madre que hace resistencias verdecitas...

Me he topado con ellas adentro de algunos minicomponentes (japoneses ellos) y como eran de valores bajos (cerca de 1Ω) no era del todo claro qué cuernos eran.
Por relevar un poco el circuito salía que eran resistencias, peeeeeeero... Obviamente, después de cambiar esa (abierta) y su simétrica del otro lado de la alimentación por otras dos iguales, me puse a jugar con la sana (de vicioso nomás) y ¡oh sorpresa! tenían una componente inductiva graaaaaaaaande (la puse a cargar un condensador y en el osciloscopio aparecía clarita clarita la onda amortiguada al final de la carga).

¿Será por eso que las hacen verdecitas? 
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 25, 2010)

siempre que estén por cerquita de la fuente ,es mas probable que sean inductores ,muy especialmente si estan a la salida entrada de los reguladores (transistor y zaner)


----------



## pandacba (Dic 25, 2010)

pero la forma tan redondeada que tiene y los colore muchos mas vivos que en un R y la forma de cacahuate las hacen casi inconfundibles, aparte como dijeron los valores y su medid no tienen nada que ver y por lo generla en el implreso apare LX, aparte hoy en dia con lo barato que sale no tener un inductámetro........ y si no se quiere comprar uno hay miles en la web para hacer que funcinan perfectamente, hasta un medidro de ESR como el capacheck o cualcquiera autocontstruido nos mostraria una R muy elevada  en relación al valor y con el ohmetro un corto..... LAS RESISTENCIAS NO SE PONEN EN CORTO, no es por ustedes amigos que obvio que lo saben pero hay muchos nuevos que no caen que eso sea asi, (y no me vengan con el poco probable caso de que la R se incendio y el carbon bla bla bla)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 25, 2010)

es verdad ,nunca me toco ver una resistencia en corto,el inductometro esta barato menos de  300 pesos


----------



## pandacba (Dic 25, 2010)

Asi es me compre uno con capacímetro, y te sirve para un monton de cosas, por ejemplo, ver el estado de cualquier bobina por ejemplo las del yugo, de los motore electricos, esas pequeñas variaciones que con un tester no se pueden detectar, por ejemplo las espiras adyancentes en corto o con fugas te alteran la inductacia.
Por lo que resulta intereante tomar nota de elementos en buen estado cuando llegan al tayer y eso nos servira cuano tengamos duda en algun elemento y no tengamos con que comparar y o probar


----------



## fernandob (Dic 25, 2010)

me quedo con las cortitas aunque a veces no detalladas: 



bocagonza dijo:


> mas simple, una bobina no tiene resistencia


 
el rey edtalla como corresponde:
si lees Kohms no pinta un L 
si lees unos pocos ohms o nada ahi sigue la duda (un evatest ayuda a sacarse las dudas) 



el-rey-julien dijo:


> ahhh eso es facil los inductores son verdes y con el multimetro marcan baja resistencia,pero si le colocas el inductometro ay si marcan algo ,eso si no estan abiertas,en el caso que esten abiertas marca infinito con el multimetro y con el inductometro


 


Cacho dijo:


> Guarda, que hay agún fabricante chino hijo de su china madre que hace resistencias verdecitas...
> 
> Saludos


 
ecologicas ???? 
me refieroa reciclables no a que tengan logica dentro y hagan eco .


----------



## DANDY (Abr 11, 2011)

hola a todos hoy me tope con un gran inconveniente, encontre en una tarjeta electronica varias resistencias de precision, pero entre ellas pude encontrar distintos colores de fondo, unas tenian fondo azul, otras tenian fondo verde, otras fondo celeste, digo que son de precision por que llevan todas cinco bandas y terminan en color marron,....a!! me olvidaba algo más,algunas empiezan con la banda marron y terminan con la banda marron,¿como las diferencio por donde empezar?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 11, 2011)

fondo azul y celeste =resistencias 
fondo verde = casi seguro inductor,pero no totalmente seguro
leelas de los lados y adivina,luego medi y ,,,que se yoooo ,ni idea


----------



## DANDY (Abr 11, 2011)

osea crees que los colores de fondo vienen de acuerdo al fabricante?  o que influye?, ya la medi la verde tambien es resistencia...¿alguna idea de por que el color de fondo es distinto?


----------



## mcrven (Abr 12, 2011)

DANDY dijo:


> osea crees que los colores de fondo vienen de acuerdo al fabricante?  o que influye?, ya la medi la verde tambien es resistencia...*¿alguna idea de por que el color de fondo es distinto?*



Como dijo el artista: "... ese lindo color amarillo lo puse allí  "PORQUE SE ACABARON LOS OTROS..."

Chauuu...


----------



## Daniloo (Abr 13, 2011)

josb86 dijo:


> como diferencio una resistencia de una bobina tipo resistencia (encapsulada como una resistencia), es verdad que todas las resistencias son marrones y las bobinas son azules y verdes.



bueno a lo que veo quieres diferenciar entre bobinas y resistencias. pues bueno hasta donde se las resistencias no siempre va a ser de color marron porque tambien hay de color azul. hay una similitud entre estos dos componentes. una puede ser que verifique el codigo de colores de una resistencia y una bobina porque no son los mismos en cantidad. otra la bobina por decirlo asi es un poco mas gordita y de color verde, aunq ue tambien encontraras bobina sde color azul (como una bolita con puntos de colores en la superficie del mismo), esto es lo que te puedo platicar asi rapidamente,, espero te sirva




suerte..


----------



## Constantine (Jul 28, 2012)

Yo soy muy novato en la electronica y estoy encontrando mucha información en el foro, pero estaba revisando este circuito y me tope con esto, pensaba que era una resistencia como las que se ven en azul. Pero no me daba resultado el tester al probar la continuidad me da positivo. ¿La resistencias estropeadas pueden dar positivo? o ¿ya puedo dar por hecho que es una bobina?





Tambien como comentaron antes esta justo al lado de la entrada de la fuente de alimentación. ¿Como puedo saber su referencia para poder comprar otra? ya que se empieza a estropear uno de sus conexiones.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## miguelus (Jul 28, 2012)

Buenas noches Constantine
¿Qué quieres decir cuando dices?... que al medir te da positivo

Según la Serigrafía los componentes a los que haces referencia son Resistencias
Concretamente el componente marcado con un circulos rojo es una Resistencia de 10Ω ,creo ver que está marcada como R1.

Sal U2


----------



## Constantine (Jul 28, 2012)

Eso es lo que pensaba pero al revisarlo con el tester no daba lectura, y cuando probe con la continuidad emitió el pitido (a eso me refiero con positivo) ¿una resistencia puede dar continuidad?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 28, 2012)

si una r da continuidad es porque es de un valor vajo,
la r marcada con rojo es de 10 hom y las marcadas en azul son de 10 k
el diodo rojo al lado de las r de 10 k ,es un diodo zener,fijate si no esta en corto


----------



## Constantine (Jul 28, 2012)

El que está más a la izquierda me devuelve 0,1 en ambos sentidos (entiendo que está en corto ¿no?), el de la derecha me da 0,6 en uno y abierto en el otro. Muchas gracias por las respuestas tan rápidas



Por cierto la referencia de ese diodo es BAV 20.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 28, 2012)

para medir las r tenes que desoldar una de las patitas,sino puede que estes midiendo cualquier cosa


----------



## Constantine (Jul 28, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> para medir las r tenes que desoldar una de las patitas,sino puede que estes midiendo cualquier cosa



La medí antes y después de desoldarla de ahí que pueda haber visto la referencia. Y la medida es la misma.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 28, 2012)

las r so se ponen el corto, al menos yo nunca vi una r en corto, si se habren 
,.ya me hisiste dudar del valor de esas resistencias


----------



## Constantine (Jul 28, 2012)

Ya me perdí, no te entiendo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 28, 2012)

bamos por partes,que es lo que no entendiste?


----------



## Constantine (Jul 28, 2012)

Tu te referías a la resistencias, lo que desolde fue el diodo...


----------



## fernandob (Jul 28, 2012)

Constantine dijo:


> Yo soy muy novato en la electronica y estoy encontrando mucha información en el foro, pero estaba revisando este circuito y me tope con esto, pensaba que era una resistencia como las que se ven en azul. Pero no me daba resultado el tester al probar la continuidad me da positivo. ¿La resistencias estropeadas pueden dar positivo? o ¿ya puedo dar por hecho que es una bobina?
> http://uploadpie.com/Y1RAg
> Tambien como comentaron antes esta justo al lado de la entrada de la fuente de alimentación. ¿Como puedo saber su referencia para poder comprar otra? ya que se empieza a estropear uno de sus conexiones.
> 
> Muchas gracias.



en la pagina principal de el foro hay todo un sistema de identificar resistencias de 4 5 y no se cuantas lineas de colores.
esa que termina en dorado es de valor chico .

el diodo lo probas con el tester , en ambas polaridades y lo comparas con uno nuevo , veras que el nuevo mide distintas cosas segun como conectes laas puntas de el tester.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 28, 2012)

Constantine dijo:


> Tu te referías a la resistencias, lo que desolde fue el diodo...



a la resistencia y tambien el diodo


----------



## fernandob (Jul 29, 2012)

la resistencia la mas chica s es de 10 ohms  y la otra era mayor, asi que el tester las lee.
el diodo busca que hay unfo , pero comparas con otro y te sacas a duda .

o probas con led + R + fuente


----------



## Constantine (Jul 29, 2012)

Muchas gracias, ¿con desoldar una ya no se ve afectada la medición con el resto de circuito? Las comparare con unas nuevas, sobre todo la resistencia y el diodo que está en el circulo rojo ya que sus patas se empiezan a estropear y  tendre que cambiarlas si o si.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 29, 2012)

Constantine dijo:


> Muchas gracias, ¿con desoldar una ya no se ve afectada la medición con el resto de circuito? Las comparare con unas nuevas, sobre todo la resistencia y el diodo que está en el circulo rojo ya que sus patas se empiezan a estropear y  tendre que cambiarlas si o si.



la resistencias de atras son de 1KΩ (ohm) y la que esta aca adenlante es de 10Ω ahora los diodos son de señal y por lo que veo estan en la miseria si es lo que realmente estas midiendo o por novato estas midiendo mal.

para que los diodos esten bien tienen que darte un valor de 500 para abajo, pero nunca menor de 270 eso te tiene que marcar en el tester. si silva el tester estan en el horno (se quemaron)

SI estos estan quemado estas en serio problema porque los diodos de señal nunca se queman a menos que sea un sintonizador, los diodos de negros te tiene (fat diode) que marcar 375 para arriba. NO tengo que decirte que en sentido contrario no marcan nada...


----------



## Constantine (Jul 29, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> la resistencias de atras son de 1KΩ (ohm) y la que esta aca adenlante es de 10Ω ahora los diodos son de señal y por lo que veo estan en la miseria si es lo que realmente estas midiendo o por novato estas midiendo mal.
> 
> para que los diodos esten bien tienen que darte un valor de 500 para abajo, pero nunca menor de 270 eso te tiene que marcar en el tester. si silva el tester estan en el horno (se quemaron)
> 
> ...



Todos los diodos salvo el que está justo donde tienes la flecha (aunque ya la desolde) me marcan sobre los 600 y en sentido contrario abierto. El que esta en la flecha y es el que creo que esta mal  me marca 130 en ambos sentidos. El único que pita es la resistencia de 10Ω que según me dijeron antes puede pitar al ser tan baja. De todas formas este, el el diodo de al lado y el que creo que esta mal los voy a cambiar por nuevos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 29, 2012)

Constantine dijo:


> Todos los diodos salvo el que está justo donde tienes la flecha (aunque ya la desolde) me marcan sobre los 600 y en sentido contrario abierto.


 esta bien ese diodo es normal es como los led cuando le da luz son asi



Constantine dijo:


> El que esta en la flecha y es el que creo que esta mal  me marca 130 en ambos sentidos.


 SI esta quemado



Constantine dijo:


> El único que pita es la resistencia de 10Ω que según me dijeron antes puede pitar al ser tan baja.


 SI tiene que ser mayor de 30 para que no Silve el tester 


cambia ese diodo, y un pregunta de que es la fuente que estamos hablando???


----------



## Constantine (Jul 29, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> esta bien ese diodo es normal es como los led cuando le da luz son asi
> 
> SI esta quemado
> 
> ...



Me refería a que estaba al lado de la entrada de corriente de 12v.En el diodo quemado pone BAV20,  a la hora de comprarlo ¿vale esta referencia o necesito indicar algún valor más?. 
El negro se que es un 1N4005, pero el zener no se si vale esa identificación.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 29, 2012)

Constantine dijo:


> Me refería a que estaba al lado de la entrada de corriente de 12v.En el diodo quemado pone *BAV20*,  a la hora de comprarlo ¿vale esta referencia o necesito indicar algún valor más?.
> El negro se que es un *1N4005*, pero el zener no se si vale esa identificación.



Tienes que pedirlos con esos codigo qeu aparece ejemplo: en el caso del *BAV20* lo pides con ese codigo o su equivalente que ellos ya saben cual recomendarte ello los vendedores tinen experciencia de venta y sabran que darte 

peleate con el kiosquero sobre los cigarro pero nunca con el de los componentes


----------



## Constantine (Jul 29, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Tienes que pedirlos con esos codigo qeu aparece ejemplo: en el caso del *BAV20* lo pides con ese codigo o su equivalente que ellos ya saben cual recomendarte ello los vendedores tinen experciencia de venta y sabran que darte
> 
> peleate con el kiosquero sobre los cigarro pero nunca con el de los componentes



Mañana mismo voy a compralos  muchas gracias


----------



## fabionicoliellofab (Nov 9, 2013)

kapi2454 dijo:


> Impecable por los datos y la ayuda que me dieron, deje las resistencias que estaban de fabrica y la unidad salio funcionando como si nada y con el conteo de hojas a cero. no se si se rompió algo cuando coloque la otra resistencia o que sucedió pero la cosa es que con esa de 56ohm que marca de 12M a 13M funciona :S
> La verdad es que no se que decirles, escribí esto como para contarles y por ahí ayudo a otro



Hola, mucho gusto. Yo te iba a escribir que resetearas el contador de la unidad pero se como se hace en las HP y no en esas marcas. Por otro lado la resistencia la dejo igual o la reemplazo, pero siempre el contador vuelve a 0. Muchas veces alcanza con sacar las resistencias, prender, apagar y colocar las resistencias, prender de vuelta y listo. O sea que el método se puede utilizar para todas las impresoras láser color de esa generación de la mayoría de las marcas, pero actualmente vienen con un chip. También te iba a comentar que cuando el tester va aumentando la lectura de la resistencia solo, significa que está cargando algún capacitor o capacitancia que está en paralelo con la resistencia y hay que esperar a que se estabilice la lectura, es mi experiencia personal, gracias, Saludos.


----------



## El nombre (Mar 22, 2017)

y cuando está quemada (abierta) y ves los clores??
apunta los colores y partela con los alicates.
Si es cerámica el centro es una resistencia. 
si es ----- el centro y lleva cobre alrededor es una bobina.
(siento retomar el tema ya que mi problema me llevó a este post)
Saludos


----------



## Terricola_electronic (Dic 14, 2022)

Las bobinas tipo resistencia deberían marcar continuidad ? Tengo una que si y no se si está bien o esté dañada...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 14, 2022)

Una bobina suele dar baja resistencia, más cuando tiene un formato parecido al de las resistencias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 15, 2022)

Terricola_electronic dijo:


> Las bobinas tipo resistencia deberían marcar continuidad ? Tengo una que si y no se si está bien o esté dañada...


Las bobinas de formato identico a los resistores tiene que sener casi un corto circuito en termos de valor resistivo , eso es porque en realidad medimos la resistencia ohmica del hilo de cubre que conpoen dicha bobina .
!Saludos!


----------

